# HARBOR FREIGHT LED trailer lights.



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I recently purchased the LED trailer lights from Harbor Freight. I tend to test, then research items out of the box. In this case, I saw no mention of "Submersible", meanwhile the rectangle LED Lights were listed as Submersible. The square LED'S that I bought has a sticker on them that says they are not Submersible and "do not use for boat trailer"
So I tested. With no power I dunked the square LED's into a pot of clean water. Instant bubbles and water was in them. I let it drain. I then opened it up the large square red lens has a waterproof seal, the smaller side rectangle lens does too. Both needed to be realigned. 
I also see that the LED's are epoxy encased. 
So, for any of you out there - did you add more waterproofing to the lights. I'm thinking of replacing their gasket with 100% silicone sealant. Just so that they last as long as possible and stay clean. Thoughts? 

Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

143 views and not one person has thoughts on waterproofing epoxy encased LED's? We really are a fishing only forum. Lol

Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

My current lights are supposedly waterproof (meaning, the inner module that contains the lightbulbs are sealed in a plastic encasement). But, I've had these leak too. The plastic covering develops a crack, I think from the hot lightbulbs inside heating the plastic shield, and after numerous dunks in cool lakewater the seal fails. Once that happens, it is typically shot because you have to destroy the plastic encasing the bulbs to get to the bulbs. This may be a little different with LEDs since they don't run as hot as old fashioned lightbulbs. I just resign myself to the fact that I will be replacing tail lights every three to seven years. But, why is it, that tail lights come in packs of two (a left and a right), and it's always just one side that fails???? I've got like two or three right side tail lights.  

P.S. I just had a thought...I can't remember, but, the left side might have an extra bulb to light the license plate???


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

drew7997 said:


> 143 views and not one person has thoughts on waterproofing epoxy encased LED's? We really are a fishing only forum. Lol
> 
> Drew on his S4
> 
> ...


Most of the people on a fishing forum purchase trailer lights that are meant to go on a boat trailer and are submersible rather than try and MacGyver some that aren't meant for that purpose


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the same lights you describe on my boat trailer for two years. They bubble when I back into the water and drain when I pull out. So far, no problems. Hope this question and answer doesn't jinx me.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

My father has had these LED Lights on his trailer for at least 5 years. Only a few of the LED have burned out in that time. 

JONZUN


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

LUNDY, I'm not mcguyver-ing anything. What I am doing is making something good, great. Increasing product longevity. 

With the posts here, I've decided to use the liquid tape for the following locations: outside bolt area, outside wire area- outer housing , inside wire area- outer housing, inside wire area- internal housing. I will follow that up with a double coat. 

For the lenses, I'll be putting a thick bead of 100% outdoor silicone sealant in place of the cheap foam gaskets that leak anyway. 

In theory, this should keep dirty Lake water out for a clean lens, and protect the LED's electrical connection points. I should be able to get 7-10 years minimum out of these. 

Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I've had my share of boat trailers with all different types of lights and on all of them,, first I always unplug the lights before backing in the water. 
What I find that helps the most is when I first get the trailer I take the lenses off and pull the bulbs out. Then using a small paint brush I coat all the connections with Vaseline even the copper parts on the bulbs. Anyone who has messed with trailers knows that the bulbs will corrode in the sockets sooner or later. The Vaseline will stop that from happening.

I have a bunch of small jars of paint that I use for painting jigs. I even use the Vaseline on the jar lids to keep them from sticking to the jars.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Just curious, but how much are these compared to LED lights that are waterproof?

I think I got a full trailer kit for $44 at either WM or Tractor Supply. It was a couple of years ago, and included all the wiring and the two back lights. I installed the lights only last year (with the plate light on the wrong side - of course), but need to install the wiring this year.


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

As for buying trailer lights in pairs,Ive bought them separately from West marine.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

water proof or not, I will always unplug the lights, before the dunk in and out....never had a problem doing it this way


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> water proof or not, I will always unplug the lights, before the dunk in and out....never had a problem doing it this way


thats the ticket


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have submersible led lights on my trailer. I never unplug them and have had zero issues in 6 years


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

I also have submersible LED's and I never unplug the lights. The Shorelander trailer came with regular lights and I bought a light kit from Cabala's and changed to the LED's. I did that on a new trailer back in 2008.


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> water proof or not, I will always unplug the lights, before the dunk in and out....never had a problem doing it this way


Third that.....


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> water proof or not, I will always unplug the lights, before the dunk in and out....never had a problem doing it this way


I didn't unplug them once, and blew a fuse in my truck. I have some bare wires that were inside the frame.


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

Sculpin67 said:


> I didn't unplug them once, and blew a fuse in my truck. I have some bare wires that were inside the frame.


Bare wires would have blown the fuse sooner or later. At least you found the problem.


----------

